# Neutral Barrel?



## Peter1 (May 24, 2014)

Hi all. I've been using a new 20L (approx 5.5 gallon) medium toast Vadai barrel to cycle through 4 batches of unoaked Sonoma Cabernet Sauvignon from last years harvest. 

First 5 gallon batch received 4 weeks in barrel, second batch went 6 weeks. I'm currently on batch #3 and plan on 10 weeks in barrel. All of course dependent on taste. 

Do those of you who use Vadai barrels, or any new barrels for that matter find they are "neutral" after 3 batches? I ask because I would like to go back and run batch #1 and #2 through the barrel again for some added concentration, but certainly don't want to risk over oaking. I just feel it could use more. 

Looking for some experienced guidance! Thanks

Pete



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## ibglowin (May 24, 2014)

Heavens no. They will impart oak for 18-24 months of continuous use. When they become neutral you can add beans or staves, stix, etc for your oak and let the barrel continue to work its magic. You will notice that the oak will fall back after a few months of being out of the barrel. You can always rotate a wine back in for another 4 weeks more or so depending on the wine and age of the barrel.


----------



## Peter1 (May 25, 2014)

ibglowin,

Makes sense. Thanks for the advice! This is my first barrel so trying to be sure I extract all of the value it offers. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## MrKevin (May 26, 2014)

I bought my first Vadia barrel 20L,( I have other brands) and I have had my first batch in for 3 months and its has not imparted much oak flavor. My point is, not all toasting's are equal.


----------

